# My 1st FE exam/OCT 2009, Please give me some good info/tips



## Don (Jul 18, 2009)

I graduate in december 2009 and I am taking the fe exam oct 24th. Please help me out with any info/tips that may have helped you out for the 1st time you take it. What study books should i get and things like that. I only want to take this thing once! I will take the mechanical in the pm part of the thest, and do they provide you with the formula book at the test site or do you bring your own? And can I pick this book up before the test to get familiar with it?


----------



## Don (Jul 25, 2009)

Don said:


> I graduate in december 2009 and I am taking the fe exam oct 24th. Please help me out with any info/tips that may have helped you out for the 1st time you take it. What study books should i get and things like that. I only want to take this thing once! I will take the mechanical in the pm part of the thest, and do they provide you with the formula book at the test site or do you bring your own? And can I pick this book up before the test to get familiar with it?



wow...100 views and no replies....not too helpful


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jul 25, 2009)

Don said:


> wow...100 views and no replies....not too helpful


Don, I would imagine there are no replies because there are already a lot of threads on here asking the same question.


----------



## Azeb (Jul 26, 2009)

Don said:


> I graduate in december 2009 and I am taking the fe exam oct 24th. Please help me out with any info/tips that may have helped you out for the 1st time you take it. What study books should i get and things like that. I only want to take this thing once! I will take the mechanical in the pm part of the thest, and do they provide you with the formula book at the test site or do you bring your own? And can I pick this book up before the test to get familiar with it?


how about making a study group?


----------



## Desert Engineer (Jul 26, 2009)

buy the ncees FE reference book (i.e., the same one supplied during the test) and use that to answer practice problems. It will help familiarize you with the book.


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 26, 2009)

Don said:


> I graduate in december 2009 and I am taking the fe exam oct 24th. Please help me out with any info/tips that may have helped you out for the 1st time you take it. What study books should i get and things like that. I only want to take this thing once! I will take the mechanical in the pm part of the thest, and do they provide you with the formula book at the test site or do you bring your own? And can I pick this book up before the test to get familiar with it?


Don't go gettin pouty on us now.

You're just finishing up school so likely you wouldn't really benefit from the FERM (FE review manual) - thats the typical tome most folks pore thru to get past the FE. NCEES website has the FE reference manual in pdf format which you can download for free - you need to know the layout of this manual pretty intimately. They will provide you with the necess manual at the test site. NCEES also has other study aids as does ppi2pass.com

Good luck you should have pretty good time to study yet.


----------



## pavell (Jul 27, 2009)

I would get that yellow lindberg book , and make sure you familiarize yourself with where the equations are in the FE manual. Thats one of the most important issues.


----------



## pavell (Jul 27, 2009)

just scan through the lindberg book and familiarize yourself with where the formulas are in the FE manual and you should be fine.


----------



## Don (Aug 10, 2009)

pavell said:


> just scan through the lindberg book and familiarize yourself with where the formulas are in the FE manual and you should be fine.



thanks for the info everyone. I got the review book and I started studying but is it really that beneficial to go through and read all the sections before the problems? I feel like all i need to do is just work the problems and that will be enough.


----------



## Omo9ja (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Don, they Provide you with the latest revision of the reference guide on the day of the exam. Whatever copies you bring will not be allowed into the examination hall. You may download the reference guide on NCEES website


----------



## Don (Aug 11, 2009)

so as a mechanical should I take the mechanical DS exam in the afternoon or the general?... I have heard mixed reviews.


----------



## chaocl (Aug 11, 2009)

Don said:


> so as a mechanical should I take the mechanical DS exam in the afternoon or the general?... I have heard mixed reviews.


You can take either mechanical or general in the afternoon. I pass on my second try and both of the test that I took general in the afternoon.

By the way I am mechanical and took the test when I graduated from school for 2 years+.


----------

